# What you wish you knew before getting/training your first IPO dog



## Vicky (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey guys! So I'm getting my first working pup and first GSD later this month. I've been doing a ton of research and reading/watching everything I can get my hands on for the past 10 years or so while I couldn't have a dog. I've been out to different training clubs for PSA, IPO, ringsport, etc. just absorbing what I can.

I'll keep this short and sweet and open ended. After training and/or competing in IPO, what do you wish you knew before you got your first IPO dog? I'm especially interested in foundational skills for bitework, imprinting behavior for obedience, and managing the pup in the house. The pup will be a male and there is a 2 1/2 year old female GSD currently living here.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't know if I can answer in the context of I wish I knew, but something to consider is along the lines of the managing him in the house. Formal training is probably going to be the single biggest piece of your relationship with him, but don't lose sight of every day life and enjoying living with him. 

I trained a few dogs in a few different things, ending up with IPO. It was really a lot of fun for a long time, but now I'm done, and I still have Doc who's an IPO3 that went to work with me everyday. Camping, hiking. He'll still do a retrieve or a send out, but who cares. He hangs out with me and gets in my way when I'm working out or doing yard work. Pushes his head into my hand for me to pet him. All the important things I encouraged during that time. Different things that maybe you'll read or hear you shouldn't allow. Even if you do compete, not just train, you're still going to want to enjoy his company.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

If you start with a pup, get the pup from someone who has competed at high levels and who has a successful breeding program in terms of consistently producing high level IGP dogs and who has created some bloodlines rather than just breeding haphazardly to podium dogs. If you are green and don’t have connections this is no easy task, especially when it comes to getting the better picks in a litter. Then find a club where people have dogs competing beyond club level which also is no so easy to get your foot in the door. Otherwise, being a DIY’er will lead to disappointment. Keep your new dog separated from your current dog for as long as possible with brief supervised time together.


----------



## cmacc (Jul 13, 2020)

When I first started training I blindly followed my training director without asking questions, if you don’t understand or it doesn’t seem right ... ask questions and speak up. It might ruffle some feathers but it’s better than creating problems that could be irreversible.

Train with a plan, it maximizes everyone’s time on club days. I prefer to save my troubleshooting discussions for off the field so a) I’m not distracted and b) my dog isn’t left to their own devices while I’m trying to have a conversation.

As for the dog itself, I couldn’t agree more with what Chip said do your homework on your breeder. As much as life happened with Cuervo, his breeder was and still is an invaluable resource.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

There are dogs of various capabilities and experience levels. The same applies to handlers. You need to work to your dogs pace and capabilities. Don’t worry about how your dog looks compared to someone else or place yourself on some arbitrary timeline. Two of the most important skills are drive building for exercise and drive capping. As for foundational work for protection, tug will help you get off to a good start. Build your dogs interest early. Michael Ellis has some good videos on it.


----------



## Vicky (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for the replies so far! Just to clarify, I already have a deposit on a pup right now. This is the link to the pedigree, in case anyone is interested: Planned litter: von Marker Spiel

@Steve Strom - Thanks for this! It's one of the things I've asked the most questions about so far. I really don't have a problem being strict where needed, but I've been clear on this isn't going to be a kennel dog. I live on a 7 acre horse farm and I do want a companion as well. But I'm OK sacrificing some things if it helps us in the sport arena, within reason.

@Chip Blasiole - Thank you! Completely understand and agree. From the research I've done and who I've talked to, I'd say I have more "connections" with Mal and Dutch Shepherd breeders than GSDs lol. I felt a GSD better suited my needs as I'm incredibly invested in this (I want to live and breath this training stuff haha) but I am still a novice and I know reading and observing will only get me so far. With that said, I understand that a puppy is a risk with sport and nothing is guaranteed.

@cmacc - YES, this is great. I'm that annoying person that will ask too many questions if anything and I don't mind ruffling some feathers. I like to understand the why of what I'm doing and not just the technique. Thank you!

@Bearshandler - Appreciate this, thank you! I already own a few Michael Ellis videos and have more on the list. I love watching his stuff and his style of explaining things.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

What a gift that dog is/was. She fooled me into thinking I knew something about what I was doing. Then along came IPO dog #2. .... uhuh. First dog was a natural. Second dog is a challenge. (same breeder, very knowledgeable in the sport )


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I bought my dog from a repeat litter from a very reputable breeder. And then lucked in to one of the best trainers in the world in my back yard. So for me, it's not what I wish I'd known in training or in picking a dog. I had the perfect first dog with the perfect training. But as I got my second dog I learned that each dog is a journey and learning experience. Enjoy them for who they are without comparing them to the first. 

For me, it's the ability to listen to my instincts and be my dog's advocate. I think it's so important to be able to question your trainer and not be shut down as a newbie that doesn't know anything. If your trainer can't explain something to you when questioned on it then they don't have a full understanding of what they are doing. If your trainer shuts you down and has the attitude of 'my way' while your dog is floundering then it's time to move on. Before you wash a dog out, go get a second opinion. Make sure it's that the dog doesn't have the ability and not a training system issue. And if your dog does need to be pulled from the sport then do it...FOR THEM. This sport puts a lot of stress on our dogs and it's abusive to force a dog that does not have the nerve or drive to continue. It's painful to watch. This is a very small community so there will be egos and hurt feelings but you have to do what is best for your dog and you.


----------



## Bentwings1 (May 29, 2017)

This is a relatively old thread but deserves some up to date answers.

when I first got into the spor5 of Schutzhund later IPO AND K9training, I had not even had a dog and knew absolutely nothing about training or what I was getting into. . I competed in many sports all my life. Even playing senior baseball until I was 72.


I wish I had been involved with a clip that really cared about teaching the sport and active dog training. I went to my first Sch trial with my gog not knowing what t expect even though we had been to several trials and seminars. I had no idea what was expected of me and my dog except by observance. I’m a lifelong mechanical engineer so asking questions and observing actions was my life.

Nobody took me by the hand and said here is how you need to do the obedience routine to score points. Same goes for all other areas. I read all the standard books and attended numerous dog classes but my trading was....”simply awful” we passed our Sch I test with out issue but the critique was devastating. I think many would have gone home in tears and just quit .



so some explanation of each event would be helpful I had to learn by just watching and evaluating against a blank sheet of paper. Each step of the way 8 had to create. There were tons of misinformation but against a success vs fail check list, they came out with many fails. I learned to repair training damage b6 my self. Thankfully I had a top notch dog that just seemed to be tolerant of everything. I did get excellent helper training that I still carry today. Applying this foundation to my latest Aussie I was able to teach her about 75 distinct commands. I never entered her combatively however. I’m now too old to do the work myself.

I think learning how the dog reacts and trying to understand what the dog is telling you is important. This is very hard to develop as we tend to think in our terms not the dog’s. There are so many theories and explanations out there that it’s all very confusing. I did get to Europe for 6 weeks twice. I spent almost every evening at local Sch clubs trying to extract methods and learning new skills. “Reading the dog” was a common notation. But I look at it as deep understanding dog behavior. Just observing what you are doing and noting the results is valuable. More engineering coming through ,i hues.my dog achieved SchIII then went on to become a certified K9 patrol dog. I never got to go with him as I was just a civilian. But he was first in line if they needed a dog quickly. 
so the bottom line is , getting help understanding the event rules and judging then how to train for each event. . Just what to do when you get to the event.
that’s it for now


----------



## Bentwings1 (May 29, 2017)

Bentwings1 said:


> This is a relatively old thread but deserves some up to date answers.
> 
> when I first got into the spor5 of Schutzhund later IPO AND K9training, I had not even had a dog and knew absolutely nothing about training or what I was getting into. . I competed in many sports all my life. Even playing senior baseball until I was 72.
> 
> ...


 Sorry for spelling errors. , I have double vision that makes typing extremely difficult


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

My wife and I are newbies to the sport. We had a previous working line GSD who, on reflection, had a lot of ball drive and prey drive, but at the time, we had kids active in high school and college sports, and every spare moment was devoted to that. 

The last year has been a learning experience, and we are just now maybe advancing into early stage elementary school compared to the trainers.

Things I wish I'd known . . . If I repeat anything from thread above, take it as a "+1 ":
1) Don't be afraid to get the dog pumped up before coming out in obedience. Leaky drive is better than looking flat, up to a point. 
2) When you have a young pup who is excelling at the bite part of rag work or early sleeve work, work just as hard on teaching the out. 
3) Make an initial investment in some equipment--sturdy, short-ish quality lead for heeling, a prong collar; Sprenger most likely; a crate where they can spend some time comfortably, and a fan to keep them cool when warmer weather hits. Maybe a long lead too. All those things help with Schutzhund but they can be useful for other things.
4) Sort out whether your dog is more food motivated or ball/toy motivated and have that training aid at the ready.
5) Don't be thin skinned about your state of knowledge, or critiques of you and your dog.


----------

